# الاديرة الاثرية في محافظة اسيوط -الجزء الرابع



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الجزء الأول هنـــا
الجزء الثاني هنـا
الجزء الثالث هنـا
الجزء الخامس هنــا
الجزء السادس هنـا​ 
دير العزراء 
(الجنادلة )
قرية دير الجنادلة احدي القري التابعة لمركز الغنايم بمحافظة اسيوط 
تقع بجوار درنكة بحوالي سبعة كم باتجاة الجنوب 
الدير 






هو مكان مقدس حينما تدخل الدير تشعر بانك حقا في السماء لبهجة المنظر ولروعة الجمال فهو يعيدك الي القرون المسيحية الاولي حيث تشم عبير الاباء الاولين من خلال الطابع الاثري للدير 
ويعتبر الفريد من نوعة في الاثريات وما يحوية من البهجة والجمال وتعتز كثيرا في محتواياتة الاثرية وتقسيمة 
فكفاك ان تجلس في احضانة وتغمض عينيك وتتامل في خلقة الخالق وجمال المنظر ​السور كان يحيط بالدير سور كبير يجمع ىبداخلة ابنية قلالي الرهبان والبئر الاثريوالكنيسة الاثرية ولكن هذا السور لم يبقي منة الا بقايا تحيط بالكنيسة فقط 




​ 
ودي الكنيسة الاثرية 
وهناك مغارات كثيرة متناثرة حول الدير من كل ناحية كان يسكنها الرهبان للعبادة ​




ويوجد بحوائط الكنيسة رسومات تعود لعصر الفراعنة 




​وكمان الصورة دي تعود لعصر الفراعنة 




​وكمان هذة الصورة موجودة علي احدي الحوائط داخل الدير ​وهذة الصورة موجودة بالكنيسة الاثرية 










وهذا المكان مرت بة العائلة المقدسة وتقدس بوجود يسوع ومريم العزراء ويوسف النجار 
ودي صورة الكنيسة بالداخل 





والرب يبارككم ​




ملحوظة هامة 
الموضوع ملك للجميع ​بدون دعوات 
مشاركتكم تفرحني وتشجعني علي كتابة باقي الاجزاء 
سلام الرب معكم ​


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2013)

رائــــــــــــــــــع يا جميل دايماً تزورنا معاك الأمكان اللي نفسها نروح فيها
اقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب 
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا روعة يا ابني
عم افكر اجمعهم كلهم في ملف واحد مثبت.
هتكلم مع الأخت الحبيبة مونيكا مشرفة القسم.
تسلم ايدك.


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> فعلا روعة يا ابني
> عم افكر اجمعهم كلهم في ملف واحد مثبت.
> هتكلم مع الأخت الحبيبة مونيكا مشرفة القسم.
> تسلم ايدك.


انا فعلا يا غاليه قلتله كلم المشرفه واعمله مثبت ونجمع كل الاديره فيه 
ولو مونيكا مش موجوده انتى موجوده 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2013)

رروووووووووعه رحله ممتعه كالعاده 
اماكن كلها بركه وجميله 
شكرااااااااا ليك على المجهود الرائع 
ربنا يباركك
المزيد 
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 أكتوبر 2013)

رائع أخى بركة كبيرة


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع راااااائع يا بيسو ... مستني الموضوع القادم


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رائع فعلا ..... لم انال بركة زيارة هذا الدير...... فعلا مكان رائع
ربنا يباركك وفى انتظار الجديد فى كنوز محافظة اسيوط ....​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> رائــــــــــــــــــع يا جميل دايماً تزورنا معاك الأمكان اللي نفسها نروح فيها
> اقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب
> كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
> ​


اولا شكرا للمشاركة 
ثانيا شكرجدا للتشجيع
ثالثا شكرا للورد الحلو من اخ واستاذ احبة من كل قلبي
الرب يباركك ويزيدك نعمة 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> فعلا روعة يا ابني
> عم افكر اجمعهم كلهم في ملف واحد مثبت.
> هتكلم مع الأخت الحبيبة مونيكا مشرفة القسم.
> تسلم ايدك.


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة اللي نورت موضوعي 
وشكرا للتعديل 

انا فعلا طلبت بتثبيت الموضوع وتم تثبيت الجزء الاول والثاني فقط وطلبت بتثبيت الجزء الثالث 
ولم ترد سيادة المشرفة الفاضلة مونيكا 
وهذا للعلم 
الرب يباركك للاهتمام 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> رروووووووووعه رحله ممتعه كالعاده
> اماكن كلها بركه وجميله
> شكرااااااااا ليك على المجهود الرائع
> ربنا يباركك
> ...


الرب يباركك
شكرا لمشاركتك المشجعة لي وشكرا للتقييم الغالي اللي شجعني كتير 
هكتب الباقي طبعا انا حاسس اني ابن هذا المنتدي والموجودين فية اخواتي الاشقاء 
الرب يجعله منتدي مبارك لكي يستفيد منة كل العالم ويكون سبب بركة واقتراب الي الله  
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> رائع أخى بركة كبيرة


الرب يباركك نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا بيسو ... مستني الموضوع القادم


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة والتقييم الغالي 
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رائع فعلا ..... لم انال بركة زيارة هذا الدير...... فعلا مكان رائع
> ربنا يباركك وفى انتظار الجديد فى كنوز محافظة اسيوط ....​*


الرب يباركك يا استاذي الغالي 
شكرا للتشجيع المستمر لي 
شكراللمشاركة والتقييم الغالي 
هنزل دير اثري وتاريخي تاني 
قريب خالص 
الرب يباركك ويفيض بنعمتة فيك 
​


----------



## mary naeem (19 أكتوبر 2013)

كل موضوع اجمل من الموضوع اللي قبله
ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي


----------



## اليعازر (19 أكتوبر 2013)

أماكن جميلة وكلها بركه..
أتمنى من كل كل قلبي ان استطيع زيارتها في يوم من اﻻيام 
شكرا لمجهودك د 
الرب يباركك
.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> كل موضوع اجمل من الموضوع اللي قبله
> ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة والتقييم الغالي 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> أماكن جميلة وكلها بركه..
> أتمنى من كل كل قلبي ان استطيع زيارتها في يوم من اﻻيام
> شكرا لمجهودك د
> الرب يباركك
> .


الرب يباركك وان شاء اللة هتزورها 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أكتوبر 2013)

صور رائعة جدا
اتمنى زيارات لمعظم الاديرة
الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مكان جميل جدا واثرى 
دى بركات لمصر وهى من قليل ربنا قال عليها مبارك شعب مصر 
وخص شعبها بالبركه 
ميرسى جدا استاذ رمسيس ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أكتوبر 2013)

نفسي اعمل زياره لاديره الصعيد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صور رائعة جدا
> اتمنى زيارات لمعظم الاديرة
> الرب يباركك


الرب يباركك وينولك مرادك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك وتقييمك الغالي 
شكرا للمرور  

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> مكان جميل جدا واثرى
> دى بركات لمصر وهى من قليل ربنا قال عليها مبارك شعب مصر
> وخص شعبها بالبركه
> ميرسى جدا استاذ رمسيس ربنا يباركك


الرب يباركك يا اختي 
شكرا للمشاركة والتقييم 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نفسي اعمل زياره لاديره الصعيد


تعالي وانا الففهالك كعب داير
الرب يبار كك اخي عياد 
شكرا للمشاركة الاولي في موضوعي 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور ​


----------



## روزا فكري (19 أكتوبر 2013)

رووووعه بجد 
ودايما بحس بالزعل عشان لسه مازورتش اماكن كلها بركه زي دي
بس بصبر نفسي بقي بمواضيعك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك
ومتبعاك دايما​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> رووووعه بجد
> ودايما بحس بالزعل عشان لسه مازورتش اماكن كلها بركه زي دي
> بس بصبر نفسي بقي بمواضيعك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويباركك
> ومتبعاك دايما​


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع 
وصبري نفسك بالمواضيع بتاعتي 
علشان انا لفيت كتير جوة مصر وبرة مصر كمان 
نورتي

​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*دائما تمتعنا معك برحلات جميله
متابع 
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *دائما تمتعنا معك برحلات جميله
> متابع
> الرب يفرح قلبك*​


الرب يباركك ويكون معاك يا استاذي الفاضل 
شكرا للمشاركة 
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## zama (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ممتاز ..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

zama قال:


> ممتاز ..


الرب يباركك 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 أكتوبر 2013)

حلو اوى اوى اوى يا بيسو
نفسى اخد بركة المكان ده
شكله حلو اوى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> حلو اوى اوى اوى يا بيسو





بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> نفسى اخد بركة المكان ده
> شكله حلو اوى​


​ الرب يباركك
شكرا علي المشاركة والتشجيع والتقييم الغالي
نورتي الموضوع
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الدير شكله رائع جدا بجد
انا نفسي جدا ازوره
وازور اسيوط وكل الاديره الجميله اللي فيها

شكرا جدا علي الرحله الجميله
والشرح الرائع
والمعلومات القيمة
ربنا يباركك 
وتعيش وتزور

وفي انتظار الرحله القادمة
​


----------



## naguib samir (19 أكتوبر 2013)

اقترح ان تكتب كتاب ع
 عن الاديره
 وبين صور الاقصر

 عدد اكبر من الصور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الدير شكله رائع جدا بجد
> انا نفسي جدا ازوره
> وازور اسيوط وكل الاديره الجميله اللي فيها
> 
> ...


الرب يباركك
شكرا للتشجيع والمشاركة والتقييم 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> اقترح ان تكتب كتاب ع
> عن الاديره
> وبين صور الاقصر
> 
> عدد اكبر من الصور


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)

برافو يابيسو
الله ينووور


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رااائع ومعلومات رائعه
كـعادتك
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
منتظرين باقي الاجزاء


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2013)

حقيقي 
سلسلة مواضيع ف منتهى الروعة يا رمسيس
مجهود رائع 
مواضيع ممتعة جدا فعلا 

ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك يارب 
متشكرة من كل قلبي 
على المواضيع الجميلة دي ​


----------



## AdmanTios (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*بركة عظيمة أخي الغالي
سلمت يمينك و تعيش و تأخذ بركة زيارة
هذه الأماكن المُقدسة .... و خالص الشكر
لهذه الإصتحابة في رحاب بركة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة

مودتي و إحترامي لشخصك العزيز الغالي
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> برافو يابيسو
> الله ينووور


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> موضوع رااائع ومعلومات رائعه
> كـعادتك
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> منتظرين باقي الاجزاء


الرب يباركك \حاضر كل ما اخلص جزء هنزلة في المنتدي \تامر يا بيتر 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> حقيقي
> سلسلة مواضيع ف منتهى الروعة يا رمسيس
> مجهود رائع
> مواضيع ممتعة جدا فعلا
> ...


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *بركة عظيمة أخي الغالي
> سلمت يمينك و تعيش و تأخذ بركة زيارة
> هذه الأماكن المُقدسة .... و خالص الشكر
> لهذه الإصتحابة في رحاب بركة هذه الأماكن المُقدسة
> ...


الرب يباركك يا استاذي الفاضل  
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية وكلامك الرائع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*رحله رائعه كالعاده اخي
اتمنى ان ازور هذه الاماكن المباركه
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *رحله رائعه كالعاده اخي
> اتمنى ان ازور هذه الاماكن المباركه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


الرب يباركك
ربنا قادر انة يخليكي تزوري الاماكن المقدسة 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور 
​


----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2013)

حقيقي دير كأنه قطعه من السما
*انا اول مره اسمع عنه
اشكرك رمسيس جدا للمعلومات القيمه دي عن الاديره
ربنا يبارك مجهودك وتعبك من اجل الخدمه*


----------



## Samir poet (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا اخويا بركة عظيمة 
اوووووووى ربنا يجعلنا فى ملكوتة امين يارب
ميرسية اخى الغالى
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الرب يباركك
> ربنا قادر انة يخليكي تزوري الاماكن المقدسة
> نورتي الموضوع
> شكرا للمرور
> ​


هو فعلا قطعة من الماء 
وكمان التاريخ العريق وكمان تقدس بزيارة السيد المسيح لة المجد
الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع 
شكر للمرور 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا اخويا بركة عظيمة
> اوووووووى ربنا يجعلنا فى ملكوتة امين يارب
> ميرسية اخى الغالى
> *


شكر يا اخي سمير 
الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

انتظروا 
الجزء الخامس 
اليوم 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك يارمسيس
​


----------

